
GAP8 IoT Processor - throwaway000002
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_kiFq5Io4yMMUlJTEl4NFhKVjg/view?usp=sharing
======
thawkins
[http://greenwaves-technologies.com/en/first-internet-
things-...](http://greenwaves-technologies.com/en/first-internet-things-iot-
processor/)

Shows it has some sdr capabilitues in tbe 1mb/s range

------
greenwaves-tech
Thank you all for your interest in GAP8. This processor aims at very low power
consumption while delivering enough computing power for content understanding
and wireless modem (NB-IoT, 802.15.4g-OFDM, Weightless-P,…) in the context of
IoT. We see IoT use cases becoming much richer in the future. For example, we
have many request for snapping a low resolution picture and classifying the
resulting image in the device, before uploading the result over a low data
rate wireless connection. Or to count objects. There are also very interesting
use cases based on sound and motion, in the machine health monitoring space in
particular.

We plan to achieve years of autonomy on a typical IoT battery with events
frequency in the few minutes range.

We expect to get our chip back from the fab in the second half of July and to
be able to deliver our first Gapuino boards in September. It will come with an
ISM RF shield and a sensors shield.

Please let us know if you'd like more info.

------
mastax
This sounds way too good to be true.

\- 8 core RISC-V w/DSP

\- Hardware Convolution Unit

\- RTC

\- SDR!?

\- Ultra low power

\- Low cost

\- Lots of libraries

I hope this is real, but I'll believe it when you can buy it.

~~~
fake-name
Where do you see a SDR?

It has a software defined /modem/, but that's basically a fancy way of saying
it has DSP facilities.

~~~
thawkins
[http://greenwaves-technologies.com/en/first-internet-
things-...](http://greenwaves-technologies.com/en/first-internet-things-iot-
processor/)

Has radio capabilities in the imb/s range.

------
candiodari
I've wondered for a while. What would you do with IoT ? The only applications
that are somewhat desirable I've seen so far are wifi lightbulbs.

Given that LEDs are getting pretty hard to beat, both on price and
possibilities, when it comes to lighting design and usually come with some
sort of remote control, it's almost becoming the default.

But aside from that, what would you do ? Remote control doorknobs were popular
for a while but didn't last at all. Anything else ?

~~~
stevekemp
I've started getting interested in hardware for the past half-year or so. Thus
far I've built a few projects that are generally useful and have lasted for a
while - most of my projects are for learning so they get assembled, played
with, then recycled for parts.

Things that I've kept have been:

* A system which sends me a text-message when the washing machine cycle is complete.

* A device that displays the departure times of the trams from the stop at the end of my street.

* A button that you can press which does "something" on the PC - generally plays "alarm.mp3".

* A bunch of temperature sensors which submit their data to a central service on my PC - so I can measure heat/humidity on my balcony, in my bathroom, and elsewhere nearby.

None of these projects are earth-shattering, but they are small enough to be
useful. They all use WiFi to fetch data, or submit it. And should be hacker-
proof ;)

~~~
petra
I think most of the uses of the consumer IOT add small value, so in order for
them to see demand, they needs to have very low costs, both monetarily, and
otherwise(0 install, extremely easy usability- not sure if smartphone is easy
enough - maybe voice , interoperability between devices,no security fears or
spying issues, no bugs ) combined with really tight UX design.

And there's no technical reason why this couldn't be achievable(maybe with
some collaboration). But the companies view IOT differently - as a giant
purse, as a lock-in mechanism, as a way to spy on customers, and as a way to
do half-work - on UI,security, etc.

------
mingodad
It seems smoke, it mentions that there is available boards but no clear way to
buy/order.

It seems funded by public money and needs to show something to justify it.

~~~
zokier
> FPGA demos of GAP8 are available to customers today, and GAP8 samples will
> be available in mid-2017.

That probably means that commercial availability will happen on q4 at
earliest.

------
rwmj
Is it 32 or 64 bit? And what RV* ISA and extensions?

~~~
subway
Looks to be heavily based on PULP, so probably RV32IMC.

